# Thread alert emails - how to selectively turn off



## cmayna (May 13, 2018)

I swear I use to be able to go down a list of threads I've been watching or participated in and if wanted, un check those threads I no longer wanted to receive email alerts on.    So far I've been unable to find the list.

Yes, I've found where I can turn off email alerts for ALL threads I've watched or chatted in but really don't want to go that far.  Any help, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 13, 2018)

Craig, the only thing I can think of is to unwatch the thread itself. When the thread is open in the upper right corner of post #1 there is a link to unwatch the thread. I'm not sure if this is what your looking for.

Chris


----------



## cmayna (May 13, 2018)

aha!   That's way too easy.  Thanks


----------

